

PIMP my Google Form - thomasmaitre
http://www.pimpmygoogleform.com

======
thomasmaitre
Need to send a survey but don't wanna totally suck? As X-ZIBIT did with old
creepy cars, this app will just PIMP your old and boring survey into a fonky
fresh one.

------
markyc
FYI: your copy and social media accounts read "Pimp my GF" \- which reads
like: Pimp my girl friend

that will probably get you mixed results..

~~~
thomasmaitre
True that! Made it on purpose, we thought it was funny!

